
Master statistician weaves Google images into visual quilts - poissonpie
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/14/5103104/make-your-own-collages-straight-from-google-search
======
darkxanthos
This is an interesting proof of concept of Tufte's ideas around dense imagery
and visualization. Beyond that I'm kinda underwhelmed.

